# Bio Spira Is The Best Stuff On Earth !! If Used Correctly



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

If you are new to the hobby, or about to buy an aquarium that you need to cycle, I hope you read this. As you can probably tell I am one happy aquarium owner. After doing everything wrong with my first tank, I am happy to say that my new 125 gallon tank cycled in 1 week using bio spira. I bought my first 55 gallon tank in January 2008, and never heard anything about cycling a tank until it was set up for a week with 4 fish in it and a high ammonia level. The battle cry of my LFS was change the water to lower the ammonia. Along the way I was also told to change my filter media which I now know was a big mistake. A few weeks into this I discovered this site, and finally learned that my tank needed to cycle. It was at this time I learned about Bio Spira. This product made a difference, but did not have the instant results due to it having to work harder. This tank finally cycled about a month later with 2 more packs of Bio Spira, and 2 fish deaths. With the second tank I set up the tank, and ran the tank for 2 days. Per my conversation with Marineland I added the Bio Spira, waited until the water was clear, and added my 9 fish. After a small ammonia, and nitrite spike (nothing toxic) my readings are now 0 for both, with no fish stress or loss. I felt compelled to write this because of the various results people get with Bio Spira. Although it is expensive I would recommend that if you learn about cycling after a week or so, and have fish in your tank you should use a double dose of this product. Like I said it is expensive, but I think that will do the trick for you. The biggest problem you will have is finding the product. I live in Cleveland, and know of only 1 place to buy this. If you can find it and add it at the same time as the fish it works wonders.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I used bio spira on a 29 gallon salt water tank with live rock. I added 2 clown fish 3 days later. The tank has been running for 6 months, and I have added 2 more fish, an anenome, and some corals. Coralline algae growwing well, and a beautiful, healthy tank!


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish I had done it right with my first tank.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Too bad it's so expensive :?

I used it on some of my tanks, was too excited to wait three weeks for it to cycle 

Many shops don't stock due to it's need to be refrigerated, adding to it's cost.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

artemis1 said:


> Too bad it's so expensive :?


Wouldn't it be funny if someone sneaked into the top secret Bio-Spira labs and saw row upon row of undergravel filtered meatloaf eating Oscar tanks, with the technicians scooping the gunk out the bottoms and putting it into Bio-Spira bottles.


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

I love this stuff too. I bought a pack for my 55g years ago and have been using the water and filter media to seed 6-7 other larger tanks..

I'm surprise no other company has copied the formula yet.. any chemist in the forum


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Donfish said:


> artemis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad it's so expensive :?
> ...


LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

boostspike said:


> .. any chemist in the forum


Through the use of recombinant DNA they developed a strain of bacteria that changes fish waste and tank water into beer, providing that you use CO2 injection and a tank chiller of course, thus making the task of "water" changes a delightful chore eagerly done on a daily basis usually involving only a syphon or a mug for dipping.


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

My LFS sells the 30gall packet for $11.00, and the 90gallon packet for $25.

I just added two 30gallon packets to my 55 (with sump) two days ago. I would HIGHLY recommend this product to anyone starting a new tank, or simply adding new fish.


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

wow I


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

suck.


----------

